
Show HN: Compress Test - adamdrake
https://compresstest.com
======
adamdrake
Hi HN! I was working on a project some time ago where I created a web page
([http://tinysite.aadrake.com](http://tinysite.aadrake.com)) deliverable in a
single IP datagram and needed a way to see the size of compressed data I was
using for testing. I created a utility for this, and now it has a frontend
(not for mobile) and lives at
[https://compresstest.com](https://compresstest.com).

The utility is a custom TCP server written in Go, for those who are curious,
and the more detailed writeup is available on my website
([https://aadrake.com/posts/2017-10-29-the-biggest-smallest-
we...](https://aadrake.com/posts/2017-10-29-the-biggest-smallest-
website.html)).

Hope it's helpful!

